
Health Stocks Crumble as Fears of ‘Medicare for All’ Snowball - snori74
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-16/health-stocks-take-28-billion-beating-in-medicare-for-all-fight
======
hguhghuff
"Fears of Medicare for all"

That's very specific wording.

